# Reliance netconnect dongle. Blip - not working.



## dabster (Jul 30, 2012)

I have EC150 reliance netconnect device and suddenly it has stopped working. Yesterday night instead of blinking it just hung with constant blue light and internet connection had stopped. I disconnected the dongle - but now no blinking light on dongle at all.

Is this the death of the device. Any ideas how much repair could take - this is more than a year old hence no warranty.

Anybody had got done any repairs.. ?


----------



## dabster (Aug 26, 2012)

phew! checked with reliance - huawei service center they are charging to repair for like Rs 650 and there is no warranty of repair if it stops working in like 7 days, you have to get it repaired again. Not getting convinced with this. Not getting it repaired yet. 
1. Any ideas if it can be repaired in Bangalore elsewhere ?
2. Is it better to just get a new one ?
3. Is there any possibility of using this with any other service provider later if I get this repaired - reason I ask if this is not possible than I will look forward to buy the micromax etc #G dongle which works with any GSM 3G sims.

Any help? anybody got this repaired ?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Aug 26, 2012)

if you intend to go for cdma/evdo then get a zte device which are easier to unlock and if you intend to go for gsm/3g then get a huawei device as they are easily unlockable. Once device is unlocked you can use any service provider. 

Better purchase from ebay as they are already unlocked, tested and cheaper. ebay provides paisapay protection so your money is safe.


----------



## dabster (Sep 7, 2012)

Yup Thanks!
Reliance/huawei service center told that they will take 650 to repair the device and no warranty on repair done. I am dumping the reliance connection. 
looking for some help on answers on 3G dongles here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/162963-unlocked-3g-modem-query.html


----------

